# Introducing Hairy Winston



## littlemanoscar (Oct 20, 2007)

So I first posted to this forum about 3 months ago telling of the loss of our precious Oscar to a liver shunt. Fortunately, this post will take a much different tone as I am happy to report that we have recently welcomed 4.5 month old Winston to our family! 

After losing Oscar, I wasn't sure how long it would take for me to heal and be okay with getting another dog, let alone another Maltese. However, Oscar was one-of-a-kind and really made me love the breed. I thought if I could get 1/100th of what Oscar was, I would be in love all over again. Oscar's passing also left a huge void in my life that after only a few weeks without him, I knew it wouldn't be long before we would get another puppy.

So, here we are, Winston the magnificent! And what a joy he his - I forgot what it's like having a little ball of energy to keep up with, but hey, it's worth it. We got him from Tonia (Rhapsody) and during our visit, we even got the chance to meet Chilly (Nation's #1 Maltese) - what beautiful dogs she has! 










We've also posted more pictures of Winston and his bro' Moxie at:
http://dudys.tumblr.com

Moxie is our 6-year-old Schipperke, who is *thrilled* that he's got another crazy white cottonball torturing him!  

Thanks for looking and Happy New Years!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love the name...Hairy Winston! He looks like a million bucks! And I am sure he is the jewel of his mommy's eyes. Best wishes for a long and happy life together!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Heart stoppingly DIVINE :wub: . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he is just sooooo precious! :wub: I'm so glad you got a new baby. These little guys do wonders at helping to heal you heart, don't they? And OMG, what a fantastic name! Did you come up with it or was that his name from Rhapsody?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Hairy is a doll :wub: It took me a little while after the loss of Corky to get a new Malt but man-once you get one-they sure swallow your heart-don't they? :wub: So glad you have found another baby to love! :aktion033:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

He is a little doll. Congratulations- I'm so excited for you  He is just adorable. When did you get him?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He's adorable! :wub: Congratualtions!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
He's wonderful!! I love looking at and coveting (yes, it's that bad) Rhapsody Maltese!!
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How precious! And that name....I love it!!!

Congratulations to you on the addition to your family and to lucky little Winston on his loving new home!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and Winston. He looks like a little love


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome. I also love the name Winston.

I know exactly how you feel. A little over 2 months ago I lost my beloved Mogie to Primary Lung Cancer. He was diagnosed right before my 5th
year wedding anniversary. We had such big plans, a trip we were going on which we planned for 5 years and just 2 weeks before our trip something with my baby just didn't seem right. Only mommy knew that something was wrong. After we were told the bad news we only had not even 4 weeks together before he passed onto the rainbow bridge. Needless to say, I cancelled our plans. I couldn't be without my baby, not for a minute. To say I was devastated with the news was a major understatement. I still think about my baby everyday and with New Years coming up, it's very sad. I never thought I would lose him that way and so fast. Primary lung cancer is so rare. But I had 13 amazing years with the love of my life, as I'm sure you had many amazing times with your little angel. It became so sad when I realized I was never going to see him again. The hurt was so painful like nothing that I had ever experienced.

On to the happier news: Like you I just got a new puppy about a month ago.I didn't know if it was the right time either. But there was such a void. Since I work for myself I spent every day with my angel, with the exception of vacations. Everyday for 13 years, most of the day and night. He was a part of every routine. And I needed another baby to give all that love to. 

Anyway, at first i felt like he was going to be mad at me. But he actually has been helping me with my new little furry baby Moxie. 
Moxie is just 4 months old. We got him when he was 3 months old. He's a joy and I too forgot what it was like with a puppy. But it;'s all worth the time and effort. We know that. I'm so sorry about your little angel abd i hope the new year brings you not only peace, but joy with the new addition to your family.

I look forward to all the wonderful pictures of your Winston.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!! Bob and I both went....OHHHHHHHHHHHH! He is so sweet. Congrats on this darling. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW CUTE IS YOUR PUP!!!!!
AND I LOVE THE MILLION DOLLAR NAME !!!!!CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on Hairy Winston, gotta love that name!! He's a little doll baby :wub: :wub: .
I remember when Chloe's little paw pads were pink!! Enjoy your new baby :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HAHAHA I use to have a Hairy Winston!!! However mine was a hamster, :HistericalSmiley: 

Your Hairy is OH MY GOSH darling! Thank you for sharing him with us. I am glad you have been able to move forward and welcome another fluffball into your heart.

Good luck with him and GREAT choice to get him from Tonia.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Winston is a doll!! I'm glad you are able to have 'white fluffy furball' love in your life again! Congratulations. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## littlemanoscar (Oct 20, 2007)

> When did you get him?[/B]


We brought Winston home week of Thanksgiving. My parents live in Austin, so it was serendipitous that we had plans to go home. I couldn't pass up the chance, especially since Tonia had puppies. We flew back with him to B'more, and he did splendidly on the plane!

Moxie's Mom - thanks so much for sharing your experience with Mogie. I think you hit it on the dot for me by saying that you 'needed another baby to give that love to.' Like others have said in this thread, having Winston has made healing so much easier.

ALL - MANY, MANY thanks for all your well wishes and thoughts! The name Winston which we picked just seemed to fit him, and being a Maltese = being hairy...how cute, we thought. Ironically, his father's name is Harry Potter - that was what sealed the deal for us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!! Omg Winston is so adorable!! And I also love Moxie she's a doll!  I am glad that you got yourself another baby.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: He's sooooo cute!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Winston is ADORABLE. I love all the pictures in your blog too, of both the doggy's.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

He is really adorable! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hairy Winston is such a cute name!!! :wub: Congrats on your new little boy...he is just precious!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my dog!!! That is one adorable puppy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: If he ever disappears, don't come looking at my house!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

He is soooo adorable! i want to come cuddle him! Hey your in baltimore im only like 40 minutes from there! I should come steal him hes so cute!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ah, Hairy.. An White Hairy ball. :chili: . he is beautiful... :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!!! :chili: Hairy Winston is adorable!!!! :wub: I love his name, it is too cute and so fitting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: He is a very special boy! Maltese are healers. Once you have connected.........


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

He's so beautiful! You're so lucky...I hope to get my first maltese from Rhapsody in a few years :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! He's wonderful and your name is brilliant. I lost a sweet malt girl in 2006 just before her 2nd birthday to an incurable disease. Within 2 months I flew to Tulsa and got Hope from Ta-jon. She has been a healer beyond my wildest dreams. Different from Sassy as night is to day......she was just what we needed. Not a day goes by that I don't think of Sassy, but not a day goes by that I don't say my thanks for my Hope......


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS he is stunning, I am very happy for you and your family.

Bek


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> OMG! He's wonderful and your name is brilliant. I lost a sweet malt girl in 2006 just before her 2nd birthday to an incurable disease. Within 2 months I flew to Tulsa and got Hope from Ta-jon. She has been a healer beyond my wildest dreams. Different from Sassy as night is to day......she was just what we needed. Not a day goes by that I don't think of Sassy, but not a day goes by that I don't say my thanks for my Hope......[/B]



I feel your pain :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do, hon! I wish I could ease your pain........


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I long for that day you describe, the day when I can say thanks. Right now I am just so torn with my emotions, that is why I wasn't going to post my introduction of Cassy-Ann, because I don't feel like celebrating, does that make sense???? Mate. I mean I luv her and she makes me smile, but she makes me cry as well.
Thanks hun :grouphug: 



I am so happy for you Hairy Winston is stunning and I luv the name


----------



## littlemanoscar (Oct 20, 2007)

> She has been a healer beyond my wildest dreams. Different from Sassy as night is to day......she was just what we needed. Not a day goes by that I don't think of Sassy, but not a day goes by that I don't say my thanks for my Hope......[/B]


Wow, this too rings so true for me. I'm sorry to hear about Sassy - thanks for posting this - it's so hard sometimes to put your feelings into words, and everyone in this forum does it so eloquently!


----------



## littlemanoscar (Oct 20, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do, hon! I wish I could ease your pain........
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know I long for that day you describe, the day when I can say thanks. Right now I am just so torn with my emotions, that is why I wasn't going to post my introduction of Cassy-Ann, because I don't feel like celebrating, does that make sense???? Mate. I mean I luv her and she makes me smile, but she makes me cry as well.
Thanks hun :grouphug: 



I am so happy for you Hairy Winston is stunning and I luv the name
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry to hear that you too have lost a little one as well. I know the exact feeling you describe about being torn by your emotions. When we got Winston, I wasn't sure posting Winston's intro was appropriate since I wanted to make sure I honored Oscar and what he meant to me. Time and having Winston around definitely has helped.

And BTW, Cassy-Ann is STUNNING and such a BEAUTY!! :wub: Thanks for introducing her to us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a stunning little guy!!! I'm in love.... :wub: I'm sure your heart will start to heal in no time now. 

When my beloved Bichon, Lacie, was 12 I thought maybe I should get another pup.
(to help ease the pain when the time comes for Lacie to leave me). That's when I got Archie. Lacie "mothered" baby Archie and took him under her wing, it was so sweet. Then a year later little Arch had so much energy I decided to get another pup for him to play with - that's when Abbey came along. :brownbag: Then there were three. Not quite the original idea, but it was wonderful!

Lacie passed away a year ago at 14 1/2 years old and it the saddest day of my life, but the plan worked - Archie and Abbey consume my every waking minute and now my heart is full of love and happiness again. Now Tinker.....he's a different story...for another time...he's my little adopted rescued knucklehead.

Enjoy Mr. Winston, you're gonna be fine, I promise. Just give it some time.


----------

